# Cardboard barrel: Where does one get these?



## Chaincarver Steve

I've been looking for a few of those cardboard barrels for a long time now. I finally found one at a yard sale a couple of weeks ago. The guy said I could have it and didn't charge me, which was nice.









But I'd still like to obtain one or two more. But where? How? What kind of business uses these? Surely there's a business that receives some kind of product in these things who would be willing to part with some of them.

Where the heck does one get these things?


----------



## woodnthings

*here Ya go*

*U Line* has them new, but they'd be pricey to ship. I'd look around a large commercial laundromat, a bakery, a car wash, for used ones. Flour, soap, etc. comes in them.
I buy mine previously owned... locally at a drum and barrel wholesaler. *They* call them drums rather than barrels which I think are steel.
http://www.uline.com/BL_8151/Fiber-Drums?keywords=fiber%20barrel

It ain't me it's "they"..... 
Someone got you over a barrel?
​


----------



## mdntrdr

woodnthings said:


> They call them drums rather than barrels which I think are steel.



SOO.... Wine barrels are steel? :huh:

Maybe wine drums? :blink:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

woodnthings said:


> U Line has them new, but they'd be pricey to ship. I'd look around a large commercial laundromat, a bakery, a car wash, for used ones. Flour, soap, etc. comes in them.
> I buy mine previously owned... locally at a drum and barrel wholesaler. They call them drums rather than barrels which I think are steel.
> http://www.uline.com/BL_8151/Fiber-Drums?keywords=fiber barrel


I actually was _thinking_ "drum" when I called it a barrel. I looked around online and saw places selling them but, like you pointed out, shipping can be pricy.

I do appreciate the ideas of where to look locally though. You gave me somewhere to start. I didn't have a clue so, thanks.


----------



## mdntrdr

*Quote woodnthings...*

"They call them drums rather than barrels which *I* think are steel." :laughing:





Sorry Steve, Back to your regularly scheduled program. :smile:


----------



## woodnthings

mdntrdr said:


> "They call them drums rather than barrels which *I think* are steel." :laughing:
> Sorry Steve, Back to your regularly scheduled program. :smile:


Not so fast there pardner...:blink:
Barrels are steel,*"I think"*, or steel with wood inserts called staves, in the case of wine barrels. The staves are there just to keep the wine in and add flavor, like whiskey barrels.









Kinda like a bucket may also be a pail, except when it's made of wood then it's a wooden bucket ?
....depends on your search engine

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is....,cf.osb&fp=2ef765079b7f1867&biw=1024&bih=574

There are also wooden drums:
http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is....,cf.osb&fp=2ef765079b7f1867&biw=1024&bih=574

and fiber drums:
http://www.google.com/search?tbm=is....,cf.osb&fp=2ef765079b7f1867&biw=1024&bih=574


----------



## mdntrdr

*I THINK... your beginning to see the light!*



woodnthings said:


> Barrels are steel,*"I think"*, or steel with wood inserts called staves, in the case of wine barrels. The staves are there just to keep the wine in and add flavor, like whiskey barrels.




:blink: :happybday:


----------



## Icutone2

I found some from a local Dry Cleaners, they get soap and sizing and stuff in them. I got 55 gal. size with lid for free, thay through them away. Check there.
Lee


----------



## woodnthings

*Don't make light of my posts*



mdntrdr said:


> :blink: :happybday:


And besides...it ain't my birthday :boat:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Play nice, guys.



Icutone2 said:


> I found some from a local Dry Cleaners, they get soap and sizing and stuff in them. I got 55 gal. size with lid for free, thay through them away. Check there.
> Lee


Cool, I'll check there too. I pass a couple of dry cleaners on my way home.

Have you guys noticed what these things cost if you were to buy them new? Wow, they're more expensive than I would have guessed. Ridiculous really.


----------



## ahbell5

*Injection Molder*

Most Injection Molders who use smaller batches of plastic resin or a color concentrate will receive cardboard containers like the one in your picture.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I'm going to posit that perhaps the biggest factor that distinguishes a "drum" from a "barrel" is the shape and not the material from which it is constructed. Barrels used to be wooden containers (wine barrels, e.g.) but there are plastic barrels too (such as the proverbial rodeo clown hideout). 
A "barrel", I *THINK*, could be any such vessel with a bulged midsection.

And a vessel of this type that is more cylindrical in shape, I THINK, would be more likely to be classified as a "drum".

Though, in the end, the distinction may not always be so clear cut. Sedan, hatchback... They're both cars, just shaped a little bit different from each other.


----------



## Taylormade

If you're interested in the plastic ones, I've seen them in various places, too. 

Such as here

and here.

I'm planning on heading your way either tomorrow or Friday. If you want me to grab a couple of these for you, just lemme know.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Taylormade said:


> If you're interested in the plastic ones, I've seen them in various places, too.
> 
> Such as here
> 
> and here.
> 
> I'm planning on heading your way either tomorrow or Friday. If you want me to grab a couple of these for you, just lemme know.


Oh man that would be great! That second link (http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/for/2701695324.html) mentions having 30 gallon plastic ones. If you get the time and are willing and able to score two of those I would definitely appreciate it. They'd be a lot more durable than the fiberboard ones I'm seeking.

I'd probably like one of them to be clear and one blue (if there's still the option). And at least one lid (that fits the clear one if possible). If no clear, any color will do. I'll give you a little extra $$ for your efforts. 

But if you don't get around to it or it ends up being too far or too much of a hassle I'll completely understand.

Thank you! :smile:


----------



## Taylormade

Ok, I called her and she's out of them now but will have them by noon on Saturday. My wife's store isn't too far from where they are so I'll swing by and pick 'em up for you.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Taylormade said:


> Ok, I called her and she's out of them now but will have them by noon on Saturday. My wife's store isn't too far from where they are so I'll swing by and pick 'em up for you.


Gracious, Senor.


----------



## JamesGlenn

Try places around dock yards, shipping centers, etc....

I bought mine for $8 (55gal), came with a plastic lid and snap ring. Mine was used to ship tomatoe paste, but was super clean when I bought it. The trucking company has trailers full of them in all sizes.

I just googled "cardboard drums, albany ny" and a bunch of places popped up.

Good luck


----------



## MeasureTwice

*If you are around the Atlanta area*

you can get a 30 gal fiber drum with lid for $20 bucks.

http://advancedrum.com/joomla/


----------



## cocheseuga

MeasureTwice said:


> you can get a 30 gal fiber drum with lid for $20 bucks.
> 
> http://advancedrum.com/joomla/


Great post, welcome.

I might have to check them out for my separator instead of using a steel 31-gal trash can from HD. Be nice to support a local company.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

cocheseuga said:


> Great post, welcome.
> 
> I might have to check them out for my separator instead of using a steel 31-gal trash can from HD. Be nice to support a local company.


That's what I plan to use one of my drums for. A separator.


----------



## Taylormade

Chaincarver Steve said:


> That's what I plan to use one of my drums for. A separator.


The clear one I presume? :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Taylormade said:


> The clear one I presume? :thumbsup:


Absolutely.


----------



## TMA Woodworks

Chaincarver Steve said:


> I've been looking for a few of those cardboard barrels for a long time now. I finally found one at a yard sale a couple of weeks ago. The guy said I could have it and didn't charge me, which was nice.
> 
> But I'd still like to obtain one or two more. But where? How? What kind of business uses these? Surely there's a business that receives some kind of product in these things who would be willing to part with some of them.
> 
> Where the heck does one get these things?


Steve, try your local electrical wholesale house. I work in one and our fixture whips and keg of wire nuts come in them. The best is that the lid that comes with it has a clamp that seals the lid to the canister. We get rid of ours from $1 to $20 depending on who you talk to :laughing:
Bob


----------



## DST

Got mine from habitat for humanity store for $3.00 was labeled mango purée. What part of the country are you in?


----------



## Taylormade

DST said:


> Got mine from habitat for humanity store for $3.00 was labeled mango purée. What part of the country are you in?












I was in the Tampa Habitat retail store yesterday and didn't see anything there. 

Steve, I'll be going to get the plastic barrels for you this week and I'll come see you. I'm going to try for Thursday.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Taylormade said:


> I was in the Tampa Habitat retail store yesterday and didn't see anything there.
> 
> Steve, I'll be going to get the plastic barrels for you this week and I'll come see you. I'm going to try for Thursday.


Sounds great. Thank you sir. By the way, I do have your blades in my possession :thumbsup:


----------



## Trav

They are available from Grainger as well. We have several here locally and they always have the fiber drums In stock for pickup or delivery. Here is a link. www.grainger.com


----------



## Tom5151

Chaincarver Steve said:


> That's what I plan to use one of my drums for. A separator.


I know this doesn't help you but there is a CL add here in the Chicago area where the guy is giving away tons of them for free...all sizes....i was thinking about grabbing some actually for just this purpose.


----------



## thegrgyle

Tom,

If you end up picking up some of those barrels, I would be interested in some, or if you could post the link, I will go get them myself. 

Acutally, I just found them located in Vernon hills.... I have an email out to them to find out where they are. If I get in touch with them and can swing by, do you want me to nab some up for you?


Fabian


----------



## Tom5151

thegrgyle said:


> Tom,
> 
> If you end up picking up some of those barrels, I would be interested in some, or if you could post the link, I will go get them myself.
> 
> Acutally, I just found them located in Vernon hills.... I have an email out to them to find out where they are. If I get in touch with them and can swing by, do you want me to nab some up for you?
> 
> 
> Fabian


 
Hey Fabian,

Thank you for the offer my friend. Right now I just have no place to store them otherwise I would. I am glad you might be able to use some....

But sincerely, thank you so much for the offer....:thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuckchuck71

*I have many of these trying to find a good home to*

I work at a small stamping and machine shop. They get welding wire coils in them. They are very nice and even have a small inner barrel, that can be removed if wanted, which provides a nice divider for separating material. These companies are more than glad to get rid of them as they are just waste material after coil is spent.


----------



## Oakwerks

If you live near a dairy farm, the soap they use to clean the milk pipeline comes in these.... I get them from my brother
who's always looking to get rid of them.... Cardboard, sturdy, with a nice lid....


----------

